# LM Toolworks x PhotonX lights Grand Tala #2 - Abalone shell inlay



## Ozythemandias (Sep 30, 2021)

The Tala is a light I've been developing with Leo of LM Toolworks. Originally introduced to CPF here, the Tala is a tail clicky flashlight with a throwy emitter in an McR20 reflector, surrounded by 8 E17A LEDs.

The plan is to have the Tala line made in the US on CNC, and a high end Grand Tala line, handmade and engraved by Leo himself. I'm very excited to announce the second Grand Tala is complete, a pièce unique made of brass featuring timascus collars and abalone shell inlays on the head, body and even the tail switch. 

This one will be available over the weekend in the LM Toolworks FB group.


----------



## 808vudoo (Oct 1, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful build guys and I look forward to seeing the future models being released soon!
Big Aloha, D


----------



## id30209 (Oct 1, 2021)

Stunner!


----------



## Ozythemandias (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks guys! Auction begins tonight in the LM Toolworks fb group


----------

